# Bermuda Triangle area support group?



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you need directions or gotten lost before when going, you're not alone.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you're in the area or will be coming to the area, please do not hesitate to drop by! We will make you feel right at home! Our meetings take place on the street Sandbar area #51 in the middle of a circle of seven ships (serves as a buffer to the unstable weather lately - much heavy rains) anchored by the underwater Atlantis pyramid. If you don't know where that is - Latitude and longitude can be obtained from our main website, and if you do get lost, we will send out a sub or a cigar-shaped spacecraft to find you, or a fleet of dolphins should you happen to take an unexpected swim. We are following Dr. Richard's protocol and - weather permitting - there is a bonfire after but always we have some good food, usually with salmon filets, a nice salad, baked potato, cheese and crackers, fruit cocktail, chocolate cake with lighthearted gambling for shelled peanuts or candy corn for the under 18ers or a swap of special stones, gems, laser guns and crystals for the adults. Our meetings sometimes run long but our time-space vortex will make sure you will get home right on schedule! We hope to see you there with us!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

lol thanks for that , i have been pretty close to the Bermuda triangle by yacht but the captain did not want to advance any further than its mere borders , i wonder what would have happened if.........


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a few highlights from our last meeting. Permission has been obtained in advance and we thank those for their gracious contributions to our community of ongoing learning and common welfare. 
-------------------
"I feel sometimes like people ignore me. I don't know what I have done wrong. leaves me anxious and confused. Like last Saturday, I was on the beach with some friends one minute and we were having an lovely and lively discussion, or so I thought, and the next moment it seemed they were gone"

"I'm the opposite lately, its sometimes I feel like people are all over me and nosy busybodies, and I get real anxious, like I feel like I'm under a microscope. Like last week, I was also on the beach and was crabbing when Tom and Mary suddenly appeared at 1:30pm and were asking me a million questions. I was caught offguard and I couldn't answer right, they startled me and my voice was cracked and hoarse, also could of been the winds that day?"

"Tom and Mary Shufflemyer?"

"Yeah"

"Yeah, I thought they abandoned me last week, because they didn't like me. That was also around 1:30pm"

"well well well, apparently our anxiousness is all in our heads. They were :::fingers clinching in quotation gesture::: quote, unquote "transported" you see?"

"Wow! I feel so much better! We were having a great discussion and I turned around and they had suddenly left"

"Apparently this accounts for a lot of our mental suffererng. I feel better too. They didnt' stay long with me though, they also disappeared"

--------------
Our next meeting we will show a film of The Philadelphia Experiment! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087910/ and enjoy pizza with pineapple and anchovies, and crab!


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

This is great! :lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Barry Manilow will be a guest speaker at the next meeting recounting personal experiences and anxiety in love.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> If you need directions or gotten lost before when going, [B]you're not alone.[/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> lol, this is genius.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lolz.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

:lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol Thank you for the giggles...sounds like a very friendly support group.


----------



## CoriDory (Jul 29, 2009)

great another thing to be anxious about..directions.
sounds like a lovely group aside from that.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

sounds awesome. i've always wanted to go to Bermuda. the sandbar would be a great pit stop. maybe if we are lucky we'll meet up with some sharks.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't mind traveling to another dimension count me in!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Very funny.


----------

